

Live footage of the London Riots - jv22222
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14449675

======
willyt
Watching this on TV, areas across the city are descending into anarchy. The
rioters are staying ahead of the police using Blackberry messenger, the police
have no idea where the next riot is going to be and it seems to be gaining
momentum as more kids from different areas join in. Yikes

